# “General delivery” with Correios in Brazil ?



## Viro Major

Hello,

I want to send books to a friend in Brazil but she has currently issues with her home address.

I’d like to know if this service exists with Correios






Poste restante - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Basically, it consists of sending mail to the address of the local nearest post office, instead of using a home address, then the recipient goes there and presents his/her ID card and pays a small fee in order to claim the collection of the parcel.

I don’t speak portuguese. Can someone locally be kind enough to figure out if Correios proposes this arrangement (which may have another name there than “general delivery”) ? If so, please confirm how it works and how much it costs ? 
(Would it be reliable ? I heard about many issues with the postal service in Brazil)

Thanks in advance... All the best !


----------

